# نصيحة لكل عضوة : تجنبي التعامل مع هذا العضو ....



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

بصوا هو موضوع غريب جدا بس في نفس الوقت مهم جدا
انا لاحظت وجوده في المنتدي 
وفي بنات بتخلي بالها في التعامل مع العضو ده
وفي بنات تانية بتتعامل بطبيعتها من غير ما تفهم العضو ده كويس وبتكون النتيجة مش حلوة
ممكن البنت تتعلق بالعضو ده بشكل او بآخر حتي لو اتعلقت بيه لمجرد الكلام كأخ او صديق

في عضو تلاقيه كلامه جميل جدا ومعسول
وتلاقيه مهتم بيكي اكتر من اي عضوة تانية
ويانهاري بقي لو كنتي متضايقة تحسي انه هيولع في روحه علشانك
ويحب يتكلم معاكي علي طول وتلاقيه بيقولك علي اسرار تخصه ( مع العلم ممكن تكون غلط وده الارجح بس لمجرد انه يحسسك بالامان )
وكمان تلاقيه بيحذرك من اعضاء تانيين في المنتدي وتقريبا هيكون كلهم اولاد ( نصيحة مني مش تاخدي كل الكلام ثقة وفي نفس الوقت مش تهملي كل الكلام لان ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط )
ومرة واحدة تلاقيه بدأ يسحب نفسه ومش عايز يتكلم معاكي تاني
ده طبعا راجع لاسباب كتيرة ممكن يكون لانه لقي عضوة تانية جديدة عايز يقربها منه وانتي خلاص وقتك انتهي

اخر نصيحة مني للبنات لو سمحتوا احتفظوا بخصوصياتكم لنفسكم واللي اقصده بالخصوصية مش شرط الاسرار لا كمان بياناتك الشخصية والصور والكلام بالمايك علي الخاص

انا بكتب الموضوع ده وبصراحة مش عارفة ايه مصيره ممكن يكون الحذف وممكن يكون النقل وممكن يفضل زي ما هو بس اللي اعرفه ان كان عندي رسالة وحبيت اوصلها لكل بنت لان كلهم اخواتي

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علي كل بناته
اسفة للأطالة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2010)

*معاكى حق فى كلامك يا مرمورة

ربنا يحافظ على ولاده​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جداااا فعلا وياريت اخوتنا البنات ياخدو بالهم*


----------



## ponponayah (23 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدااااااااا
ومعاكى حق فية بجد
ميرسى يا مرمورة 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## besm alslib (23 مارس 2010)

*على فكره عزيزتي كلامك منطقي وصحيح ميه الميه 

والمفروض ان الوحده تكون حريصه جدا وان كان نت لان للاسف في ناس غاويه شغلة النت 

وبتحب تخلي الناس تتعلق فيها والالعن ان في بعض الناس كمان ومش هقول اعضاء لان اظن ان النوع ده

من الناس بيدخلو المنتديات عشان يكسبو صيده جديده مش عشان يستنفعو او ينفعو غيرهم 

لكن متل ما قلت ان في البعض حتى بيحاولو ياذو الانسانه اللي بيكلموها سواء بسرقة ايميلها لاحقا او انهم يشوهو سمعتها 

وطبعا بما ان هيكون ليهم اصحاب هيصدقو الكلام 

فالافضل دايما مش اننا نخوٍن اي حد انما نكون حريصين 


شكرا عزيزتي على نصيحتك الغاليه واتمنى فعلا الكل يعمل فيها 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص يا قمر ومهم

وفعلا لازم ناخد بالنا كويس اوي 

وربنا يرشد الجميع ويحمي اولاده من اي خطر


----------



## Mason (23 مارس 2010)

*وجهة نظر سليمة جدااا*
*لان معظم الشباب اللى داخلين منتديات بيبقى *
*للتسلية مع البنات فقط مش للآستفادة*
*وربنا يحافظ على بناتة من اى ضرر*
*ميرسى أختى على اهتمامك *
*بتوضيح الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2010)

*كلام مظبووووط*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معاكى حق فى كلامك يا مرمورة​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يحافظ على ولاده*​




امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## MATTEW (24 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم فعلا *

*شكرا ليكي مارمورا *

*سلام المسيح مع الكل *​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 مارس 2010)

مرسي عالتنبيه اللطيف​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (24 مارس 2010)

*حذف اية يابنتى*
*دة المفروض يتبروز والهى*
*هنقول اية مهوة لسة ف عالم لسة بترسم دور كازنفونا ع البنت*​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مارس 2010)

*يــــــــــــارب  *

*حافظ عليـ أولادكـ*

*شكراً ليكي علـ التنبية

ربنا يحرسك من كل شر*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصوا هو موضوع غريب جدا بس في نفس الوقت مهم جدا
> 
> انا لاحظت وجوده في المنتدي
> وفي بنات بتخلي بالها في التعامل مع العضو ده
> ...


 


:download:

موضوع بمنتهى الاهمية مرمورة 

كنت داخلة انام لكن الالم والغضب والصدق اللى فى موضوعك 
اجبرنى للرد 


يمكن لانى اكبر منكم سنا 
لن ولم اعانى من تلك المشكلة 

لكن 
لى تساؤل مرمورة 

لية البنت تسيب نفسها 
وتستمرا اهتمام بمثل تلك النوعية 

لية تترك مشاعرها تتنامى مع وهم فى اوضة ضلمة 
وممكن تترك نفسها ايام وليالى 

وتضيع مشاعرها ووقتها 
مع وهم او خيال 

الرجل مهما كان 
لا ملامة علية 
للاسف 
ولا يعاقب ولا يتحمل الالم مثل البنت المسكينة 
التى تتجرع وحدها 
ضياع مشاعرها وانهيار احلامها وفى حالات متقدمة مستقبلها كلة 
لانها بنت من الاول وهم على وهم 


ربنا يرحمنا 
وتحذير قيم حبيبتى 

ارجو الا يتجرع المة احد 

موضوع روعة مكوى بنار الصدق 

وعجبنى جدا جدا مرمورة 


خللوا بالكم بنات


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

ميرســــــى مرمورة على النصيحة المهمة يا قمر
ربنا يحافظ على بنـــــــاتة


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> موضوع بمنتهى الاهمية مرمورة
> 
> ...


 

عارفة انتي ليه حسيتي بالالم والغضب لاني انا نفسي حاسة بيهم
لاني لاحظت ان في بنات كتير غلبانة في المنتدي ووقعت في النقطة دي
ممكن يكون محدش حس بيها بس انا حسيتها في المنتدي
المشكلة ان في بنات بتنخدع في الشخصية او القناع اللي قدامها
وبتدي الامان للشخصية دي وبتفتح قلبها بكل اللي فيه
لكن للاسف مش عارفة ايه اللي مستنيها

بصي انا بطبعي في حالي ومش ليا علاقات او كلام مع ناس كتير سواء بنات او ولاد
بس اللي بتعامل معاهم بتعامل كويس حتي لو من جواهم مش حلو
بس فيا حاجة انا عارفة ان الشخصية اللي قدامي دي من النوع اللي بنتكلم عليه
بعرف كده وبعلم عليها وبحتفظ بالمعلومة دي لنفسي من غير ما احسس الشخص اللي قدامي اني عرفته علي حقيقته علشان كده لما بيظهر الوش التاني ليه مش بتصدم لاني بكون عارفاه طبعا لكن لما لاحظت ان في بنات مش بتاخد بالها من النقطة دي وبتدخل بكل مشاعرها مع الشخصيات دي وشوفت ازاي هما بيتعبوا بعد كده قولت لازم انزل التحذير ده​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليكي جدا
علي النصيحه الجميلخ دي
واصلي من اجلي ومن اجل كل البنات
انا الرب يحافظ علينا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2010)

> بس فيا حاجة انا  عارفة ان الشخصية اللي قدامي دي من النوع اللي بنتكلم عليه
> بعرف كده وبعلم  عليها وبحتفظ بالمعلومة دي لنفسي من غير ما احسس الشخص اللي قدامي اني  عرفته علي حقيقته علشان كده لما بيظهر الوش التاني ليه مش بتصدم لاني بكون  عارفاه طبعا لكن لما



*بس واجب عليكى تنبهى كل اخواتك البنات بالشخصيه دى عشان هما كمان يحرصو منو*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بس واجب عليكى تنبهى كل اخواتك البنات بالشخصيه دى عشان هما كمان يحرصو منو*


 

امال انا نزلت التنبيه ده ليه ؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> امال انا نزلت التنبيه ده ليه ؟​



*
انتى بتقولى انا اعرف ناس كدا بقولك لازم تنبهى اخواتك البنات عن الناس دى

يعنى بصريح العباره لو تعرفى عن كيوبيد كدا قولى لكل اخواتك البنات ان كيوبيد كدا
دا اللى اقصده عشان كل اخوتنا البنات ياحرصو لما يجو يتعامل مع كيوبيد مثلا*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *انتى بتقولى انا اعرف ناس كدا بقولك لازم تنبهى اخواتك البنات عن الناس دى*
> 
> *يعنى بصريح العباره لو تعرفى عن كيوبيد كدا قولى لكل اخواتك البنات ان كيوبيد كدا*
> *دا اللى اقصده عشان كل اخوتنا البنات ياحرصو لما يجو يتعامل مع كيوبيد مثلا*


 

بص يا كيوبيد الكلام ده لو انا عارفة كل الناس اللي في المنتدي
يعني اللي انا اعرفهم ممكن يكونوا 1 علي 100 من الموجودين بنفس النوعية دي
يبقي البنت تخلي بالها عموما من كل الاعضاء بدل ما اقول اسم معين وتنتبه في التعامل معاه هو بس وتنسي الباقي
وكمان كلامي ده مش في المنتدي هنا بس في ناس بتدخل رومات وبتدخل منتديات تانية
التنبيه ده علي النت كله عموما​


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2010)

*انتى بنت جدعة يعلم ربنا هو ده الكلام
احنا نعرف منين مين كويس ومين مش كويس لحد ما يثبت الصح .. والى عمره ما هيثبُت لانه نت*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداااا فعلا وياريت اخوتنا البنات ياخدو بالهم*


 

ميرسي لمرورك كيوبيد
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص يا كيوبيد الكلام ده لو انا عارفة كل الناس اللي في المنتدي
> يعني اللي انا اعرفهم ممكن يكونوا 1 علي 100 من الموجودين بنفس النوعية دي
> يبقي البنت تخلي بالها عموما من كل الاعضاء بدل ما اقول اسم معين وتنتبه في التعامل معاه هو بس وتنسي الباقي
> وكمان كلامي ده مش في المنتدي هنا بس في ناس بتدخل رومات وبتدخل منتديات تانية
> التنبيه ده علي النت كله عموما​




*عموما واجب عليكى تنبهى اخواتك باسماء الاشخاص اللى انتى تعرفيهم
وعموما الشخصيات دى بتبقى معروفه
بس ياريت نصيحه من اخ لكل اخواتى فى المنتدى متبنوش اراءكم من وجهة نظر ناس تانيه
يعنى انتى يا مرموره عارفه ان كيوبيد مش كويس عشان كيوبيد عمل معاكى موقف مش كويس لكن مش مينفعش تقولى كيوبيد مش كويس عشان فلان ولا علان قالى انو مش كويس
اتمنى تكون وجهة نظرى واضحه 
وربنا يحافظ على كل بناته
ورساله منى لاى شاب مش كويس 
الدنيا بجد سلف ودين هتعمل كدا انهرده هيتعمل فى اختك كدا وهيتعمل فى بنتك كدا وفى مراتك كدا
وربنا يحافظ على الكل*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *عموما واجب عليكى تنبهى اخواتك باسماء الاشخاص اللى انتى تعرفيهم*
> *وعموما الشخصيات دى بتبقى معروفه*
> *بس ياريت نصيحه من اخ لكل اخواتى فى المنتدى متبنوش اراءكم من وجهة نظر ناس تانيه*
> *يعنى انتى يا مرموره عارفه ان كيوبيد مش كويس عشان كيوبيد عمل معاكى موقف مش كويس لكن مش مينفعش تقولى كيوبيد مش كويس عشان فلان ولا علان قالى انو مش كويس*
> ...


 

طب يا كيوبيد انت كده كلامك عكس بعضه
فهمني براحة
ازاي عايزني مثلا اقول اسماء الاشخاص دي لاخواتي البنات وفي نفس الوقت بتطلب محدش يبني وجهة نظره من رأي ناس تانية طب انا لما اقول لبنت خلي بالك من فلان طب ما هي كده هتبني وجهة نظرها علي رأي انا

الحاجة التانية انا اتعلمت حاجه في دنيتي اللي اتدخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه
يعني ممكن انا احذر ناس بسلامة نية وممكن مع الحوارات واللف والدوران انا اللي تحصلي مشاكل وانا اللي اطلع غلطانة وانت اكيد حصل معاك كده لان محدش اتقرص من النقطة دي
وانا زي ما قولت بطبعي في حالي مش بحب المشاكل

وفي نفس الوقت مش قادرة اقف اتفرج واكتف ايدي علشان كده نزلت التحذير بشكل عام وكل بنت فيها عقلها وده كافي انها تحافظ علي نفسها من اي حد مهما كان مين ده​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب يا كيوبيد انت كده كلامك عكس بعضه
> فهمني براحة
> ازاي عايزني مثلا اقول اسماء الاشخاص دي لاخواتي البنات وفي نفس الوقت بتطلب محدش يبني وجهة نظره من رأي ناس تانية طب انا لما اقول لبنت خلي بالك من فلان طب ما هي كده هتبني وجهة نظرها علي رأي انا
> 
> ...



*كلامى مش عكس بعضه طبعا مش هينفع اناقض نفسى !
افهمك كلامى دلوقتى 
انتى بنت وليكى اصحاب كتيير بنات فى المنتدى هنا
جه شخص عمل موقف معاكى وانتى اتضحلك من الموقف دا انو شخص مش كويس
دا موقف حصل شخصيا معاكى يعنى لما تيجى تحكى لاى واحده صحبتك ان الكلام دا حصل معاكى وهى صحبتك واختك هتصدقك ومش هتكدبك لانو حصل معاكى شخصيا
لكن مش تيجى فلانه تقولك ان الشخص دا مش كويس وتساليها طيب انتى عرفتى منين دى فلانه قالتلى وتسالى فلانه انتى عرفتى منين اصل واحده صحبتى قالتلى وكلها ماشيه كدا
مينفعش اسمع عن اى شخص انو مش كويس وانا معرفش مصدر المعلومه فين ومعرفش مين اللى قال عليه كدا بس برضه ناخد حذر من الشخص دا مش اكتر
اتمنى تكون وجهة نظرى واضحه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *كلامى مش عكس بعضه طبعا مش هينفع اناقض نفسى !*
> *افهمك كلامى دلوقتى *
> *انتى بنت وليكى اصحاب كتيير بنات فى المنتدى هنا*
> *جه شخص عمل موقف معاكى وانتى اتضحلك من الموقف دا انو شخص مش كويس*
> ...


 


اها انا كده فهمت وجهة نظرك وحاضر هنفذ نصيحتك دي لانك عندك حق فيها
سوري لسوء التفاهم اللي حصل​


----------



## fady22 (27 مارس 2010)

يجب على الاعضاء التعامل مع الاخلاق والقيم والروحيات قبل التعامل مع نوع الجنس الاخر المتلقى .. وتاكيدا على كلامك الحرس واجب .. شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2010)

> بصوا هو موضوع غريب جدا بس في نفس الوقت مهم جدا
> انا لاحظت وجوده في المنتدي


*يارب ها النوعية تعقل
لانهم عثرة لناس كتير*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2010)

عندك حق مرمورا

شكرا للتنبيه الجميل​


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

* ميرسى كتير اختى الغالية مرمورة  بجد ليكى حق انا معاكى فى كل كلمة انتى قولتيها  وده بيحصل كتير جدا *
*ولازم كل اخت تاخد بالها من الموضوع ده وتكون حريصة جدا  ربنا يحافظ على بناته وكما ربنا يهديهم  اللى هما  بعض الشباب اللى بشكل ده احنا اولا واخير كلنا اولاد المسيح يعنى كلنا اخوات ولازم نحافظ  ونخاف على بعض اووى *
*ولازم يعرف الشاب ده قبل ما يعمل كده بقدر انى دى مكان اخته يعنى مش يرضى كده لاخته خالص ولو مش عنده اخوات بنات  يفتكر مامته كانت فى يوم  من الايام كانت زينا *
*يعنى يخاف من ربنا يخاف عليها زى عينه *
*وميرسى جدااا على الموضوع المهم فى قمة الجمااااااااااااال والروووووووعة *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك  وينور  طريقك  وكل بنات المسيح يارب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مارس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدااااااااا​*
> *ومعاكى حق فية بجد*
> *ميرسى يا مرمورة *
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر وتشجيعك
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2010)

*

شكـــــرا

جـــــدا

موضـــوع صح جدا ومهم

ربنايحفظ على اولاده
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مارس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره عزيزتي كلامك منطقي وصحيح ميه الميه *​
> 
> *والمفروض ان الوحده تكون حريصه جدا وان كان نت لان للاسف في ناس غاويه شغلة النت *​
> *وبتحب تخلي الناس تتعلق فيها والالعن ان في بعض الناس كمان ومش هقول اعضاء لان اظن ان النوع ده*​
> ...


 


ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل
وانا معاكي في كلامك
ربنا يحمي كل اولاده ويحافظ عليهم من عدو الخير​


----------



## dodoz (30 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى ليييييكى يا مرمورة
فعلا عندك حق 
لازم كل بنت تاخد بالها فى طريقة تعامل كل واحد معاها وكويس عشان احنا بجد بقينا فى زمن صعب جدا والبنات بقت بتصدق اى كلمة بتتقلها فى الزمن ده
ياريت بجد كل بنت تاخد بالها وتحرس فى معاملتها بباقى الناس
ميرسى لييييكى يا مرمورة لتنبيهك
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## zama (30 مارس 2010)

تحياتى لكِ ..


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص يا قمر ومهم
> 
> وفعلا لازم ناخد بالنا كويس اوي
> 
> وربنا يرشد الجميع ويحمي اولاده من اي خطر


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا حبي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

*توعيه جميله يا مرموره ويا ريت كل البنات تستفيد من موضوعك وتاخد بالها
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *وجهة نظر سليمة جدااا*
> 
> *لان معظم الشباب اللى داخلين منتديات بيبقى *
> *للتسلية مع البنات فقط مش للآستفادة*
> ...


 

ربنا يستر ويرحمنا
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

> نصيحة مني مش تاخدي كل الكلام ثقة وفي نفس الوقت مش تهملي كل الكلام لان ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط )


​


> ​



_لا حياة لمن تنادى_
_ربنا يستر على بنتنا وقلوب بنتنا_
_شكراا لموضوعك _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​​​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*موضوعك مهم فعلا
ولازم كل واحد يخلى باله من تصرفاته
ومن الشخصيات اللى بيتعامل معها 
والحذر فى كل معاملة عشان مش تتحسب عليه بعد كدة

ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## gandark (10 أبريل 2010)

:smi106:
شكراً لك على هذاالموضوع الرائع والطرح المميز للموضوع
ولكن شدنى جداً العنوان*تجنبى التعامل مع هذاالعضو*
*نصلى الى الله أن يعطينا التمييز ويرشدنا*
لأنه وعد نقشتكم على كفى من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى بس المهم اننانقدم ربنا فى تعاملنا بروح الإيمان إنهة سوف يكشف لنا كل الأمور،وهو أنعم علينا بالعقل اللى نقدر نحدد من خلاله شخصية ونفسية من نتعامل معهم
*وربنا قادر إنه يحافظ على أولاده ويحوطهم بملاك السلامة*
*شكرا مرة ثانيه على الموضوع وربنا يجعله سبب بركة لكل من يقرأه*
*آمين*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
:ab4:​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصوا هو موضوع غريب جدا بس في نفس الوقت مهم جدا
> 
> انا لاحظت وجوده في المنتدي
> وفي بنات بتخلي بالها في التعامل مع العضو ده
> ...


 
سلام المسيح معك

أختي مرموره انا بشكرك لسردك هذا الموضوع المهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

وبجد انا شاعره بالم داه بس نشكر الرب انه اعرفنا الاشخاص دول بوقت قصير جدااااااااا

وبصراحة من غير لاف ولا دوران انا كنت ضحيه بهيك موضوع والصدمة كانت كبيرة بالنسبة لي 
لكن بفضل الرب والاعضاء انا تجاوزت هذه المحنه واتعلمت درس كبير اني ما اثق باي شخص 
والاشخاص دول ما عندهم ضمير ومابفكروا انه تجي بنت تضحك عليهم وتلعب بعواطفهم ويصير هو لعبه بايديهم وراح يجي اليوم داه على كل واحد بيستخف بعقل وعواطف البنات لانه ربنا بياخذ حقنا منهم ولازم كلنا ننتبه للموضوع داه لانه في غاية الاهمية واتمنى من الجميع الحذر الصبايا والشباب وان لا نترك فرصة لاي حاقد بان نكون لعبه بين ايديهم ونكون فريسه لاهدافهم القدره


الرب يكون معنا ويحمينا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *كلام مظبووووط*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مارسلينو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *موضوع مهم فعلا *​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي مارمورا *​
> *سلام المسيح مع الكل *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك جيسس سيرفانت
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 مايو 2010)

ههههههه
كلام جميل اوي اوي يا مرمر بس عاوز اقولك كده ممكن تخلي البنات تكرهنا ههههه

شكرا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي عالتنبيه اللطيف​


 

ميرسي لمرورك ياقمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مهم وخطير*
*ميرسي مرمورة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مايو 2010)

sad ro0se قال:


> *حذف اية يابنتى*
> 
> *دة المفروض يتبروز والهى*
> *هنقول اية مهوة لسة ف عالم لسة بترسم دور كازنفونا ع البنت*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة يا قمر
ربنا يرحمنا بقي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Critic (25 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع ده فى الجون :spor24:*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *يــــــــــــارب *​
> 
> *حافظ عليـ أولادكـ*​
> *شكراً ليكي علـ التنبية*​
> *ربنا يحرسك من كل شر*​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ميرســــــى مرمورة على النصيحة المهمة يا قمر
> ربنا يحافظ على بنـــــــاتة


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## rey3 (17 يونيو 2010)

rabena mogood


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا ليكي جدا
> علي النصيحه الجميلخ دي
> واصلي من اجلي ومن اجل كل البنات
> ...


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

